# IBS meds and breastfeeding?



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I had my little girl 4 weeks ago (3 weeks early). As the pregnancy hormones leave my system, I am starting to get more IBS attacks and wishing I could take my meds again. Does anyone know about IBS meds while breastfeeding?Before I was pregnant, I took Lotronex and Levbid. I stopped them during pregnancy and did OK. The first trimester had some rough moments, but I didn't do too badly. I also took Imodium as needed.My baby seems to be pretty gassy and the last thing I want to do is upset her little digestive system with medicine she gets in my milk. The info I've found on Lotronex so far says it's not really known if it's safe. That or the Imodium might slow down her bowels when she doesn't need it. Would Levbid be safer because of it just stopping spasms? That might give me the greatest benefit right now, the way my gut has been acting. I was looking at a book that says how safe meds are during pregnancy but couldn't find Levbid in there and forgot to look for Imodium.I also take Nexium and Clarinex, both of which I took during pregnancy too.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not sure about Levbid, as it can also be constipating, and it does go through the body more than Imodium does.I'm not sure how much Imodium gets into breast milk.Before I go look some things up about those You could try the Calcium carbonate as you need a lot of calcium right now and the baby needs Calcium, toK Levbid http://www.drugs.com/cons/Levbid.htmlSeems to be safe for breast feeding babies, bentyl (a different med) can cause breathing problems. May reduce your milk like it reduces sweating.Imodium the info is less specific. I know that most of it doesn't get into the body, but they say what does might get in the breast milk, I dunno if they've really checked or not. You might check with the pediatrician. They may have clinical experience to know if it is a good idea or not.K.


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

Luna, check this link: http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/aap-approved-meds.htmlKatrin


----------

